# Beef Liver and Bodybuilding... Hell yeah.



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

Just cooked up a pound of beef liver today with onions. First time ever.

Fried some onions, removed when golden.
Cut liver into chunks (it's a bitch to cut with a normal cheap knife), threw around in some flour. Fried the liver. Done.

Tasted damn good. So has the traditional connection between beef liver and bodybuilding held up over time? Anyone else here eat the stuff? I'm thinking about making it a regular part of my diet.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 23, 2011)

I've always heard good things, and I listen to the experienced.


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

Bunch of slack-jawed faggots around here! No one have the balls to eat the stuff lol?


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

squigader said:


> Bunch of slack-jawed faggots around here! No one have the balls to eat the stuff lol?



no.... nasty bro jmo


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah not for me either


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> no.... nasty bro jmo





gamma said:


> yeah not for me either



Taste reasons? Bad memories of having to eat it as a kid?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had it once at a place called "the bording house" in pensicola florida.  Didn't know what it was when I was eating it... but it was good as hell.  Never had it after that though.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 23, 2011)

squigader said:


> Just cooked up a pound of beef liver today with onions. First time ever.
> 
> Fried some onions, removed when golden.
> Cut liver into chunks (it's a bitch to cut with a normal cheap knife), threw around in some flour. Fried the liver. Done.



Sounds like a Filipino dish. 

Just had it 2 days ago and I was thinking the same thing... is this really healthy and good for you? I mean, isn't the main purpose of liver is to _filter_ whatever the cow eats? That can't be healthy!


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 23, 2011)

One of the few things I don't eat!  ugh...tastes like the smell of shit...


----------



## tacoman (Nov 24, 2011)

never tried it, how it taste?


----------



## meow (Nov 24, 2011)

tacoman said:


> never tried it, how it taste?



Mmm liver. I would describe the liver taste as grainy, metallic with a pasty finish.  Stir fried liver with dried chilies is freaking awesome. Watch the cholesterol level though.


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Nov 24, 2011)

Liver is old school bodybuilder food, better than red meat!


----------



## Friendo (Nov 24, 2011)

It has to be cooked right. I like it marinated in white wine and smothered in onions/mushrooms.


----------



## squigader (Nov 24, 2011)

Friendo said:


> It has to be cooked right. I like it marinated in white wine and smothered in onions/mushrooms.


Fancy shit right there.



x~factor said:


> Sounds like a Filipino dish.
> 
> Just had it 2 days ago and I was thinking the same thing... is this really healthy and good for you? I mean, isn't the main purpose of liver is to _filter_ whatever the cow eats? That can't be healthy!


I don't think it holds onto all the toxins and stuff the cow accumulates during a lifetime - our liver doesn't hold onto all the alcohol we've had in our lifetime, for example! I'm sure it's not something to have 3 times a day though, but once a week or every other week can't be too bad!



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I've had it once at a place called "the bording house" in pensicola florida.  Didn't know what it was when I was eating it... but it was good as hell.  Never had it after that though.


Try making it! It's surprisingly simple, about as easy as eggs on the difficulty of cooking scale.



tacoman said:


> never tried it, how it taste?


Really good.



meow said:


> Mmm liver. I would describe the liver taste as grainy, metallic with a pasty finish.  Stir fried liver with dried chilies is freaking awesome. Watch the cholesterol level though.


The cholesterol is killer, not a food to eat if you have cholesterol problems lol!



Mr Gorbag said:


> Liver is old school bodybuilder food, better than red meat!


Hell yeah. Relatively cheap too!


----------



## gamma (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah i will try anything at least once, jus wasnt for me no other reason


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 24, 2011)

tacoman said:


> never tried it, how it taste?



It taste like iron, cause it has a ton of it.  An iron pudding, and a little bit of shit mixed together. Onions or wine won't help it.  Go try some dude.  ugh....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheeeiiit, throw some onions, beef liver, vineager, and soy sauce in a pan with some steak, fry that shit up, and you've got yourself a nice meal bra


----------



## jaybTX (Nov 25, 2011)

I can eat it if it's cooked like a chicken fried steak, really don't care for the texture though.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 25, 2011)

i love me fried beef liver  and onions, as for being a regular in diet, idk, just know its a bad food if you have Gout issues. I personally eat it maybe twice a year.


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 13, 2011)

To each their own. As for me, my knowledge of anatomy and physiology kicks in, and I can't stomach the thought of eating one bite. The liver works as a garbage dump for the body. You're basically eating badly contaminated meat; loaded with heavy metals and other toxins.


----------



## jimm (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd rather eat cat shit then have liver 50 foot from my plate!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to love it when I was a kid. I don't know why, but I really don't care for it anymore. I don't find the smell of it pleasant either.


----------



## squigader (Dec 20, 2011)

ProFitnessWest said:


> To each their own. As for me, my knowledge of anatomy and physiology kicks in, and I can't stomach the thought of eating one bite. The liver works as a garbage dump for the body. You're basically eating badly contaminated meat; loaded with heavy metals and other toxins.



I don't think the liver stores them though - they're broken down I believe.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 20, 2011)

Liver?  Nope, no way!  I can not deal with organs on my dinner plate. My father loved liver and kidneys.  It was a good thing my grandmother lived one street down from us. When it was liver or kidneys, off to Nana's house I would go.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 20, 2011)

Liver and fried onions is the jump off..!


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

Smells horrendous tates even worse I'd feel bad feeding that horrible shit to a homeless dog on the street what the fuck is wrong with you ppl hahaha no "bra" just NO!


----------



## hellrebel (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats what I shoping for after holidays .that shit
Is so cheap its funny.i lke it old shool pan fried with somee onions . If uwant solt it do it after its fried solt durning fraeing gona make it fuckin hard n tough. Shit im droolin .my is always little rare inside .with vodka shots oooweee yougot u a freakin barbarian faest.if ubeast fromthe east
  Fuckin android pice ofshit


----------



## hellrebel (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats what I shoping for after holidays .that shit
Is so cheap its funny.i lke it old shool pan fried with somee onions . If uwant solt it do it after its fried solt durning fraeing gona make it fuckin hard n tough. Shit im droolin .my is always little rare inside .with vodka shots oooweee yougot u a freakin barbarian faest.if ubeast fromthe east
  Fuckin android pice ofshit


----------



## hellrebel (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats what I shoping for after holidays .that shit
Is so cheap its funny.i lke it old shool pan fried with somee onions . If uwant solt it do it after its fried solt durning fraeing gona make it fuckin hard n tough. Shit im droolin .my is always little rare inside .with vodka shots oooweee yougot u a freakin barbarian faest.if ubeast fromthe east
  Fuckin android pice ofshit


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 24, 2011)

Come one Hellrebel...three posts saying the same thing?  Fuck, we heard you the first time.


----------



## hellrebel (Dec 25, 2011)

oh shit my bad. as i said i waz typing from cell phone looks like its time to get new one obvieously some how this thing re-send my post 3 times thats all


----------



## andreaus (Jan 9, 2012)

liver and bacon casserole with onions, the f---in bizzz


----------



## squigader (Jan 10, 2012)

andreaus said:


> liver and bacon casserole with onions, the f---in bizzz



How do you make the casserole part?


----------



## andreaus (Jan 11, 2012)

just launch your liver, chopped onion,and bacon with a packet of casserole mix in a slow cooker and its done. (squigader, we have packet cook in dry mixes in our local supermarket, just mix them with water and your done, and they seem to have one for every sort of meal mate, they are very handy) i have two best freinds in the kitchen, my blender, and my slow cooker.


----------



## Tomn (Jan 12, 2012)

its good but not all the time


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2012)

im a fan of calf liver, more mild taste


----------

